# Recover deleted SMS from Nokia E63 via laptop



## shanesteadman (Oct 30, 2021)

I am running windows 10 on my HP G3 Elitebook andI have downloaded the suggested driver via Driver fusion and have downloaded both FXplorer and Recuva but no E63 files / folders / details at all are visible from my laptop other than in 'Settings'; 'other devices' the E63 is visible. What am I missing please ?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

An overwritten file cannot be recovered.


----------



## shanesteadman (Oct 30, 2021)

SpywareDr said:


> An overwritten file cannot be recovered.


Understood, the phone has not been used at all since the deletion occured


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Try Stellar Data Recovery for Android 
https://www.stellarinfo.com/media-t....php?cjevent=06fa48673a5a11ec819f01ec0a82b836


----------



## shanesteadman (Oct 30, 2021)

SpywareDr said:


> Try Stellar Data Recovery for Android
> https://www.stellarinfo.com/media-t....php?cjevent=06fa48673a5a11ec819f01ec0a82b836


Will this work on a Nokia E63 ? Isnt it pre-Android ? Symbian or something ?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

No clue, Don't have a Nokia E63 in order to test.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Specs for Nokia E63 Symbian OS 9.2
https://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_e63-2599.php

I found a driver but not for Win 10; do you have access to an earlier version of Windows?
http://symptomdb.com/devices/nokia-e63-drivers/

Note: I have no idea if this is a good idea.
Here's a site that uses an unknown server to upload your files. You need to register then you upload and download
https://www.howtotransfercontacts.com/from_nokia_e63_to_microsoft_windows_10

Info on the company behind this app
https://www.zoominfo.com/c/phone-copy/346808087


----------



## shanesteadman (Oct 30, 2021)

plodr said:


> Specs for Nokia E63 Symbian OS 9.2
> https://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_e63-2599.php
> 
> I found a driver but not for Win 10; do you have access to an earlier version of Windows?
> ...


Unfortunately i only have access to windows 10,
Unknown server, not sure I like the idea of that, plus the name site would infer its just to transfer contact, Im looking to recover txt messages - thanks for your response though.


----------

